# New member



## fufu (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey,

Been reading ironmagforum for a while but just recently decided to get my own account. I'm new to the forums but I have been training seriously for about 9 months. I went from 144-166 in that time. I'm still making gains.
So hello to everyone.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Nov 28, 2005)

G' day to you "fufu" Have fun here.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2005)

fufu welcome to IM!


----------



## MyK (Nov 29, 2005)

welcome to IM!


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

fufu welcome


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Been reading ironmagforum for a while but just recently decided to get my own account. I'm new to the forums but I have been training seriously for about 9 months. I went from 144-166 in that time. I'm still making gains.
> So hello to everyone.


Go away


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Been reading ironmagforum for a while but just recently decided to get my own account. I'm new to the forums but I have been training seriously for about 9 months. I went from 144-166 in that time. I'm still making gains.
> So hello to everyone.


Lawl


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to IronMag FuFu


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 25, 2007)

You should start a journal ...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of name is Fufu? What are you gay or something? Lawl, 166, I bet you deadlift like 150lbs.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You should start a journal ...



Good idea! I'll get right on it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> What kind of name is Fufu? What are you gay or something? Lawl, 166, I bet you deadlift like 150lbs.


----------

